# My humble coffee station set up



## hilltopbrews (May 17, 2013)

My little coffee station set up. Can't wait for my naked portafilter to arrive! Now I wonder what else do I need?


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

Smaller cup!?

Looks good though.


----------



## hilltopbrews (May 17, 2013)

Oh I've got doppio cups somewhere


----------



## Delfi (Jan 4, 2013)

Nice gaggia.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Nice set up. Good range of coffee there too. All the stuff you need for tasty coffee...


----------



## hilltopbrews (May 17, 2013)

I have to say hasbeans Ethiopia konga sedie natural is my current favourite coffee. It's blueberry muffin in a cup.


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

Looks good to me! Nice setup.

What baskets are you using? Have you done the opv mod?


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Mrboots2u said:


> Nice set up. Good range of coffee there too. All the stuff you need for tasty coffee...


x2, especially like the remote controlled MC2


----------



## hilltopbrews (May 17, 2013)

Daren.. It's opv modded when I bought this. Tempted to attach a pid but I'm terrible with electrics. Baskets are 7 and 14. I've ordered naked portafilter with 21g basket. It should arrive within the week.


----------



## hilltopbrews (May 17, 2013)

Oh it's commercial basket


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

Boom! - you're all set for the joys/frustrations of being a home barista!

Make sure you share your journey with us all - we are nosey buggers


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

Looking good Sarah:good:


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

Nice set up. It's the beginning of a slippery slope!


----------



## Wobin19 (Mar 19, 2013)

Looks like you have it all well covered there Sarah, enjoy and share the journey!


----------



## hilltopbrews (May 17, 2013)

Thanks! Would love some pour over stuff to add to my set up. I already have the sage variable temp kettle to go with.


----------



## m4lcs67 (Mar 16, 2014)

Looking good. I remember when I posted a pic of my set-up in all it's glory. It felt great getting all those positive comments.


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

You not upgraded yet Malc?


----------



## m4lcs67 (Mar 16, 2014)

I think the missus would kill me. Got it the way I want it at the mo. Since the original pic I have tweaked a few things by getting the Espro calibrated tamper and Espro Toroid pitcher, but apart from that it remains the same. Still delivering awesome coffees and my milk texturising it on the money now. My coffee of choice at the moment is Brighton Lanes. Absolutely love it.


----------



## dougie todd (Feb 4, 2014)

Very nice and tidy, nice to see people taking pride in their kitchen and equipment as well.


----------



## hilltopbrews (May 17, 2013)

Thought I should mention bottomless paper cups are very good free/diy coffee capcha and/or wdt


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

Sarah0817 said:


> Thought I should mention bottomless paper cups are very good free/diy coffee capcha and/or wdt


Intrigued....Are these just cut down paper cups?


----------



## hilltopbrews (May 17, 2013)

Yes.


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

I still keep the same yoghurt pot that I cut down years ago.


----------

